# EIB Lichtanlage



## franticzek (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

das wird hier mein erster Versuch.
Ich programmiere eigentlich S7 Programme, hatte EIB in meiner ersten Ausbildung in der Berufsschule (also kann man vergessen ) und mir wurde jetzt eine kleine Aufgabe aufgetragen:

In unserer Firma wurde vor ca. 10 jahren einen EIB Lichtanlage der Firma ABB installiert, auf jeder Etage sitzt in den Verteilern das EIB Modul mit den zugehörigen Aktoren usw. ....
Die Schalter sind von verschiedenen Herstellern.
Das Programm ist auf einen alten Rechner mit ETS2 erstellt worden und ich konnte es noch retten, also die Addresszuordung und Gruppen usw.
Jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Sind die einzelnen Etagenmodule zwangsläufig miteinander verbunden?(müssen sie eigentlich, da bei Scharfschaltung der Alarmanalge alle Lampen ausgehen) und kann ich ein einzelnes austauschen?
2. Sind die einzelnen Aktoren "abwärtskompatibel"? Ich würde gerne ein neues Modul kaufen, aber die alten Aktoren behalten.
3. Sobald ich einen Taster entferne, bleibt dann seine Adresse erhalten?
4. und mein Hauptproblem: gibt es eine Hauptschnittstelle wie bei einer SPS steuerung oder sind das alles einzelne Module mit Verbindung untereinander? 
( die Aktoren schalten die einzelnen lampen usw, das habe ich soweit begriffen  )

Vielen Dank!


----------



## GLT (10 Februar 2017)

franticzek schrieb:


> vor ca. 10 jahren einen EIB Lichtanlage der Firma ABB installiert


Es ist eine EIB (jetzt KNX) Anlage - nicht von ABB sondern MIT ABB-Komponenten - ein kleiner, feiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied.



franticzek schrieb:


> in den Verteilern das EIB Modul mit den zugehörigen Aktoren


Das dürften idR die Linienkoppler sein u. kein "EIB-Modul" - genaue Typenbezeichnung hilft; schätze LK/S ;-)



franticzek schrieb:


> Das Programm ist auf einen alten Rechner mit ETS2 erstellt worden und ich konnte es noch retten, also die Addresszuordung und Gruppen usw.


Die eib.db ist also vorhanden bzw. die .pr-Datei - das ist schon mal gut.



franticzek schrieb:


> Sind die einzelnen Etagenmodule zwangsläufig miteinander verbunden?


Da es wohl die Linienkoppler sind - sicher; anders ergäbe es auch keinen Sinn.



franticzek schrieb:


> Sind die einzelnen Aktoren "abwärtskompatibel"? Ich würde gerne ein neues Modul kaufen, aber die alten Aktoren behalten.


KNX (EIB,Instabus) sind vollständig rückwärtskompatibel. Es gibt allerdings Geräte, die mit neuerer ETS nicht zur verarbeiten sind (u. neuere, die mit der alten ETS nicht gehen) - das gilt abzuprüfen.



franticzek schrieb:


> Sobald ich einen Taster entferne, bleibt dann seine Adresse erhalten?


Wenn es 0815-Installationstaster an Binäreingängen sind ja - bei echten Bustastern ist die im Taster gespeichert.



franticzek schrieb:


> gibt es eine Hauptschnittstelle wie bei einer SPS steuerung oder sind das alles einzelne Module mit Verbindung untereinander?


Es gibt keine CPU - das "Programm" verteilt sich auf die einzelnen Komponenten - eine dezentrale Logik.

Die ETS2 kannst Du allerdings vergessen - diese ist hoffnungslos veraltet u. neuere Geräte benötigen eine neuere ETS-Version.
Tut euch einen Gefallen u. steigt auf ETS5 um.


----------



## franticzek (10 Februar 2017)

okay das hilft mir erstmal weiter, vielen Dank!


----------



## hucki (10 Februar 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings Geräte, die mit neuerer ETS nicht zur verarbeiten sind.


 Echt? 
Hatte ich bisher gottseidank noch nicht.

Manchmal schwierig ist es eigentlich bisher nur, die passende Produktdatenbank für die alten Teile zu bekommen. Die sind bei den Herstellern oft gut versteckt oder nicht mehr direkt downloadbar. Da hat dann aber eine freundliche Mail an den Service weiter geholfen.


----------



## franticzek (10 Februar 2017)

okay, danke für eure hilfe.


habe jetzt die idee mit einer ets5 software das bisherige programm auszulesen, die daten der beschreibungen zu ändern und kleine änderungen vorzunehmen.wäre das möglich?
mittels dieser software und dem datenadpater müsste ich mich wo anschließen?!


----------



## Loenne (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo franticzek,



franticzek schrieb:


> okay, danke für eure hilfe.
> 
> habe jetzt die idee mit einer ets5 software das bisherige programm auszulesen, die daten der beschreibungen zu ändern und kleine änderungen vorzunehmen.wäre das möglich?
> mittels dieser software und dem datenadpater müsste ich mich wo anschließen?!



du kannst ohne weiteres eine Programmierung aus einer EIB/KNX Anlage nicht auslesen. Daher ist es ja so wichtig das du die DB respektive die *.pr hast. Dies ist nur mittels spezieller Tools (Reverse Ingeniering) möglich.

Je nachdem wie die Anlage aufgebaut ist also wie und wo welche Linienkoppler verbaut sind bzw. was du innerhalb der Anlage programmieren möchtest musst du die Programmierschnittstelle an diesen oder jenen Punkt in der Anlage anschließen.

Wenn Du Glück hast und man bei der Installation/Projektierung der Anlage dieser für spätere Wartungs- bzw. Erweiterungsarbeiten eine Schnittstelle spendiert (ggf. in irgendeiner UV) dann sitzt diese i.d.R. so das du von dort alle EIB/KNX Teilnehmer erreichen kannst.

Viel Erfolg !
Loenne


----------



## GLT (10 Februar 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Echt?
> Hatte ich bisher gottseidank noch nicht.


Das Problem wäre nicht die ETS an u. für sich, aber die PlugIns - u. somit beisst sich die Katze in den sprichwörtlichen.


----------



## Markus W. (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn das Projekt wirklich mit der ETS2 erstellt wurde und eine Schnittstelle vorhanden ist, kann das m.E. nur eine RS232-Schnittstelle sein. Dann hast mit der ETS5 sowieso ein Problem, die kann nur USB bzw. IP.


----------



## Knaller (10 Februar 2017)

Moin
Kauf dir den GLT ein!   Der bringt das System auf Vordermann
GLT kommt glaub ich von Gebäude Leit Technik[emoji41]
Der kennt sich aus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## franticzek (13 Februar 2017)

Okay vielen Dank!

Sozusagen kann man kleine Abänderungen mit dem vorhandenen Programm ETS2 machen und alles bei Alten lassen 

ODER

man erstellt alles neu und muss dann auf KNX umsteigen oder?!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## GLT (13 Februar 2017)

franticzek schrieb:


> Sozusagen kann man kleine Abänderungen mit dem vorhandenen Programm ETS2 machen und alles bei Alten lassen


Solange Du einen entsprechenden Rechner hast - ja.


franticzek schrieb:


> man erstellt alles neu und muss dann auf KNX umsteigen oder?!


Nein - das alte Projekt kann man "hochziehen" - da muss nichts neu.


----------



## franticzek (13 Februar 2017)

okay danke.

nochetwas abschließendes, sobald ich das programm auslese und die änderungen vorgenommen habe, muss ich dann das komplette programm laden oder geht das auch "teilweise", z.b. ich lade nur eine linie oder funktioniert dies nur komplett?


----------



## Knaller (13 Februar 2017)

Moin

Das ist wie bei Siemens    Step 7 &  TIA    
Dein ETS 02 Projekt muss nach ETS05 konvertiert werden.   Da können halt Probleme mit den Dateien ( ähnlich GSD für Profibus)  auf treten.  Laut die Daten doch hoch und wir testen. 
Hilfe gibt es auch im KNX-User-Forum 

Gruß Herbert

PS Schick doch mal das ETS02 projekt mit hoch.
Dann könnte wir ja rein schauen.


----------



## GLT (13 Februar 2017)

franticzek schrieb:


> sobald ich das programm auslese und


Noch ein allerletztes Mal - man kann nichts auslesen mit der ETS, verändern u. wieder reinschieben, wie es z.B. bei einer S7 ginge.


----------



## Loenne (13 Februar 2017)

@GLT: Das habe ich dem TE auch schon versucht zu erklären.

Vielleicht kommt es Audio-Visuell besser an!

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## franticzek (15 Februar 2017)

@GLT   @Loenne

vielen Dank an euch und vor allem für eure geduld!

Das Video hat auch einiges gebracht!


----------

